# American Pie Presents: Beta House (2007)



## olaf (Dec 9, 2007)

review I wrote for my blog


----------



## SENTINEL (Dec 9, 2007)

> If you want 80 minutes of cheap fart jokes (well, not only fart jokes, there is plenty of barf jokes, not mentioning horse-sperm-drinking jokes), naked female breasts and faux story line, then this film is perfect choice for you.



you had me at fart.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 9, 2007)

you had me at naked boobies


----------



## olaf (Dec 9, 2007)

SENTINEL said:


> you had me at fart.


to be honest, there is more barfing than farting


gesy hyuga said:


> you had me at naked boobies


there is plenty of them, like almost every 5 min


----------



## Girls' Generation (Dec 12, 2007)

So this film is new eh?


----------



## Cochise (Dec 12, 2007)

I love boobies but American Pie films really suck. Honestly your better off to go watch porn or an Adam Sandler movie. American Pie tries to thrill with girl's and comedy and it fail's on both front's. I kind of liked the first one....kind of.


----------



## Denji (Dec 12, 2007)

Why is Jim's dad in every single sequel?


----------



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

Because he's like the only actor from the original 'better' american pie movies who actually agreed to doing the new ones as for Beta house just aloud of boobs and shit comedy was really a disapointment like all of the new american pies, i vote for Jim back!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 14, 2007)

I've watched every American Pie Movie; why stop now? Besides, they entertain me with the boobs, college humor, and storyline connection with the rest of the series. Besides, it's not like I buy them.


----------

